
Show HN: Building a cross platform native UI using JSON - BernardGatt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPYSMyOY7EY
======
andreashansen
Interesting! Inspired by Jasonette?

~~~
BernardGatt
The original inspiration came from a talk by John Sundell,
[https://atscaleconference.com/videos/backend-driven-
native-u...](https://atscaleconference.com/videos/backend-driven-native-uis/)
I wrote more about it here: [https://medium.com/bourbonltd/productizing-
backend-driven-ui...](https://medium.com/bourbonltd/productizing-backend-
driven-ui-c8e2c44306ba)

I only learned about Jasonette a couple of months ago and it's interesting how
in some areas both Engine and Jasonette intersect.

When comparing to Jasonette, Engine has a built-in design system and any data
fetching / processing is done completely server side. All templates are
versioned and stored on the server making it very easy to iterate / A/B test
on a live product.

~~~
andreashansen
Thanks for the links and comparison to Jasonette! Any ETA on when Engine will
be available?

~~~
BernardGatt
I'm currently looking for launch partners at the moment. So anyone with an
existing app / new project can send a request through the site.

